# Soul Stealer - Legacy of the Blade... Dystopian Dark Fantasy



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

*Soul Stealer - Legacy of the Blade* is now FREE!



*Synopsis*:

_Heaven has fallen. The legions of Chaos have overrun the world. Uerth is in ruins.

But Saedeus just wants to be left alone with his mushrooms.

And his pet rock.

Unfortunately, Saedeus might not have a choice. When he inadvertently takes the soul of a dying Empyrean Knight into himself, his world, and his obligations, grow forever larger. With the help of his pet rock, the spirit of a heavenly knight, and the sword of a fallen angel, he might be able to make all the difference.

If he doesn't die first._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, Ann!

If _Soul Stealer_ is not selected by Kindle Press, I am planning a mid-October release.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ is now available for your reading pleasure!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

You can get a free copy of _Soul Stealer_ for the next three weeks from Story Cartel in exchange for an honest review!

https://storycartel.com/books/soul-stealer-legacy-of-the-blade

Thanks for looking and happy reading!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join the adventure!

Get your free review copy today on Story Cartel today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ is currently #1,506 Paid in Kindle Store 
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy
#16 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Dystopian

Get your copy now!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Angelic swords, demons, and pet rocks for all!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who has checked out _Soul Stealer_ so far!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you've ever wanted a pet rock, _Soul Stealer_ is your book!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ is good, wholesome apocalyptic fantastical fiction.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ proves even mushroom farmers can try to save the world...even if they don't want to.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Check out _Soul Stealer_ in Kindle Unlimited today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Help save Uerth and end the apocalypse...read _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Once again, many thanks to all who have checked out _Soul Stealer_!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're a fan of dystopian fantasy, give _Soul Stealer_ a look.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Even if you're not a fan of dystopian fantasy, give _Soul Stealer_ a try.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ is good, wholesome dark fantasy for one and all!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Use one of your KU borrows to join Saedeus and Lucius in their quest to save the world!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

From one hero to another, give _Soul Stealer_ a try!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Adventure with Uerth's most famous pet rock!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

For those who enjoyed _Soul Stealer,_ I am hard at work on its sequel _Wild Mage_!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy holidays and happy reading!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope to have the sequel to _Soul Stealer_, _Wild Mage_, completed by May.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Help save Uerth from demonic hordes! Check out _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your daily dose of demons, angelic swords, and quirky apocalyptic fantasy in _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Check out _Soul Stealer_ for dark fantasy filled post-apocalyptic supernatural excitement.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who has read _Soul Stealer_ thus far. Happy reading!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ is good, wholesome quirky apocalyptic fantasy for you to enjoy.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"This is brilliant. The author uses English like the ninja uses a blade." -- Greg Crites (Goodreads)


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Let Saedeus introduce you to the wonderful world of mushroom farming and epic adventure in _Soul Stealer_ today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Demons, darkness, and dystopia!

Get your three Ds (along with a whole lot more) in _Soul Stealer_ today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're a fan of mushrooms and madness (or frivolity), give _Soul Stealer_ a try today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Marauding demons, dark humor, and an epic adventure await in _Soul Stealer_!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Discover Uerth after the Fall. Read _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

You can vote for _Wild Mage_, the sequel to _Soul Stealer_, to be published by Amazon's Kindle Press here:

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1O6CPCOZQGG4N

If _Wild Mage_ is not chosen, then it will be available for purchase in early August!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Pet rocks, demons, wry humor, and dystopian fantasy.

What more could you ask for?

Read _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you like your fantasy dystopian and demon-filled, check out _Soul Stealer_!


----------



## EvilTwinBrian (Jun 20, 2013)

Alright, you hooked me with the pet rock, and the "Less than Worthless" prologue sold me. Purchased!

Great cover, by the way.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join Saedeus and Lucius on their quest to save the Uerth from rampant demonic hordes.

_Soul Stealer_ is quirky dystopian fun!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

For fans of dystopian fantasy, _Soul Stealer_ is now available in KU.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

KU readers and fans of quirky fantasy, please consider _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Continue your adventures on Uerth!

The sequel to _Soul Stealer_, _Wild Mage_, Legacy of the Blade Book 2, is now available (also in KU)!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Stone Singer_, book three in the Legacy of the Blade series, should be available within the next month!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you like your dystopia quirky and fantastical, give _Soul Stealer_ a read.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ has been reduced to $0.99 as part of Patty's science fiction and fantasy promo!

Get great books for great prices from great authors!

You can read more about the deal here http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

Happy reading!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Stone Singer,_ the third book in the _Legacy of the Blade_ trilogy, will be out soon.

Be ready!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't let the title scare you, _Soul Stealer_ is the light-hearted coming-of-age tale of a young mushroom farmer and his pet rock...in a world overrun by demons.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

The _Legacy of the Blade_ trilogy is complete.

Get started with _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join Saedeus, his pet rock Lucius, and Alric, the spirit of an Empyrean Knight, on their quest to seal the Chaos Gate and prevent further demonic incursions on Uerth.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Begin your adventures with the _Legacy of the Blade_ trilogy today.

Read _Soul Stealer_ and discover a new Uerth unlike any other.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join Saedeus and his pet rock in their headlong flight from demons.

Read _Soul Stealer_ on your favorite digital device today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ is a snarky dystopian fantasy full of fun.

Read it today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you enjoy quirky adventures, humorous fantasy, imaginative worlds, or all of the above, give _Soul Stealer_ a read!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Have a bit of dystopian fun.

Read _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join a young mushroom farmer, his pet rock, and the spirit of an angelic knight in their quest to protect the Uerth from demonic incursion.

Buy _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get in the spirit of giving this holiday season.

Give yourself a good book.

Read _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ is now permanently free!

Get your copy today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Pet rock herders and mushroom farmers rejoice!

_Soul Stealer_ is free for your reading pleasure.

Enjoy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Pick up _Soul Stealer_ today for some free light-hearted apocalyptic fantasy.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're in the market for a light post-apocalyptic romp, try _Soul Stealer_.

It's fun and free.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Give yourself a treat. Pick up a copy of _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join Saedeus as he bumbles and stumbles from one misadventure to the next in a demon-filled apocalyptic world.

Read _Soul Stealer_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Soul Stealer_ is now FREE for fall!

Pick up your copy today!


----------

